# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Miele] Φούρνος miele Η4640 b cat ρίχνει το ρελέ

## vtsotras

Τελικά δεν είναι η τυχερή μου εβδομάδα .!Μετα απο το πρόβλημα με το πλυντηριο πιάτων έχω αναρτήσει θέμα κ δεν έχω βγάλει άκρη προέκυψε θέμα κ με το συγκεκριμένο φούρνο .!Το θέμα είναι το εξής . Με σβηστό το φούρνο άμα κοπανήσω λίγο πιο δυνατά την πόρτα όταν τον  κλείνω ρίχνει το ρελε . Το ίδιο συμβαίνει κ άμα ρίξω μια μπουνιά στο χερούλι της πόρτας κλειστή η πόρτα . Επειδή σκέφτομαι να τον ανοίξω σήμερα που πάει το μυαλό σας .λετε να κουνιέται η αντίσταση με το χτύπημα κ να το ρίχνει. ;;;τι άλλο μπορεί να παίζει ;;; Πείτε μου καμία γνώμη απο την εμπειρία σας. Σας ευχαριστώ . Άμα κλείσω την πόρτα του φούρνου ομαλά κ την ακουμπήσω απλώς δεν το ρίχνει .. 
ευχαριστω .

----------


## chipakos-original

> Τελικά δεν είναι η τυχερή μου εβδομάδα .!Μετα απο το πρόβλημα με το πλυντηριο πιάτων έχω αναρτήσει θέμα κ δεν έχω βγάλει άκρη προέκυψε θέμα κ με το συγκεκριμένο φούρνο .!Το θέμα είναι το εξής . Με σβηστό το φούρνο άμα κοπανήσω λίγο πιο δυνατά την πόρτα όταν τον  κλείνω ρίχνει το ρελε . Το ίδιο συμβαίνει κ άμα ρίξω μια μπουνιά στο χερούλι της πόρτας κλειστή η πόρτα . Επειδή σκέφτομαι να τον ανοίξω σήμερα που πάει το μυαλό σας .λετε να κουνιέται η αντίσταση με το χτύπημα κ να το ρίχνει. ;;;τι άλλο μπορεί να παίζει ;;; Πείτε μου καμία γνώμη απο την εμπειρία σας. Σας ευχαριστώ . Άμα κλείσω την πόρτα του φούρνου ομαλά κ την ακουμπήσω απλώς δεν το ρίχνει .. 
> ευχαριστω .


Οπότε το πρόβλημα είναι τα πολλά νεύρα που έχεις . Ο φούρνος είναι εντάξει ηρεμιστικό χρειάζεσαι........

----------


## chipakos-original

Ελα εντάξει αστειεύτηκα λίγο sorry αλλά έτσι που το διάβασα αυτό μου βγήκε.......Λοιπόν σε πρώτη φάση ψάχνεις για γυμνό καλώδιο η καμένο καλώδιο φυσικά μέχρι και η λάμπα του φούρνου είναι ικανή να σου δημιουργεί αυτήν την διαρροή .Οπότε δούλεψε λίγο χαλαρά, για να μπορέσεις να καταλάβεις τι έφταιγε διότι άνετα μπορεί να τον ξεβιδώσεις να μην σου δημιουργήσει τίποτα να τον βιδώσεις ξανά και να δουλεύει σαν να μην συνέβη τίποτε και ποτέ. Χαλαρά λοιπόν και παρατηρητικά. Εδώ σε αυτήν την βλάβη δεν υπάρχει τίποτε στάνταρ θα μπορούσε το καλώδιο της παροχής να είναι στριμωγμένο πάνω στο φούρνο να έχει φθαρεί λίγο στην άκρη του και μόλις την ¨¨ακούει¨¨ να σου ρίχνει ρελέ.

----------


## vtsotras

> Ελα εντάξει αστειεύτηκα λίγο sorry αλλά έτσι που το διάβασα αυτό μου βγήκε.......Λοιπόν σε πρώτη φάση ψάχνεις για γυμνό καλώδιο η καμένο καλώδιο φυσικά μέχρι και η λάμπα του φούρνου είναι ικανή να σου δημιουργεί αυτήν την διαρροή .Οπότε δούλεψε λίγο χαλαρά, για να μπορέσεις να καταλάβεις τι έφταιγε διότι άνετα μπορεί να τον ξεβιδώσεις να μην σου δημιουργήσει τίποτα να τον βιδώσεις ξανά και να δουλεύει σαν να μην συνέβη τίποτε και ποτέ. Χαλαρά λοιπόν και παρατηρητικά. Εδώ σε αυτήν την βλάβη δεν υπάρχει τίποτε στάνταρ θα μπορούσε το καλώδιο της παροχής να είναι στριμωγμένο πάνω στο φούρνο να έχει φθαρεί λίγο στην άκρη του και μόλις την ¨¨ακούει¨¨ να σου ρίχνει ρελέ.




Εχεις δίκιο φίλε μου !! Έτσι που έγραψα για μπουνιές κ κλοτσιες ακούγεται κάπως περίεργο . Εσυ προτείνεις να κοιτάξω λάμπες πρώτα μήπως ακουμπάει καμία τρίχα κ μετά να κοιτάξω για καλώδιο παροχής . Παίζει να είναι αντίσταση να τις απομονώσω μετά η θα το έκανε κ όταν δούλευε ;; Τι άλλο μένει μετά ;;; Να ακουμπάει κανα καλώδιο και που ;; 
Σε ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σου .

----------


## Panoss

Βασίλη, κλωτσιές ξέχασες να της ρίξεις. Ρίξε και πες μας.

----------


## vtsotras

Ελάτε ρε παιδιά απλώς ήθελα να δείξω ότι στο τράνταγμα ρίχνει το ρελε . Το κλείσιμο της πόρτας λίγο πιο δυνατά εννοούσα !! Πείτε σας παρακαλώ τι να κοιτάξω κ θα τις φέρομαι με στοργή !!!

----------


## Panoss

Κάποιο καλώδιο που κουνιέται κι ίσως είναι φθαρμένο. Ή ένα εξάρτημα π.χ. η αντίσταση, ένας διακόπτης, οτιδήποτε θα μπορούσε να είναι.
Όμως με τόσο ξύλο που ΄χει φάει δεν βλέπω να τη βγάζει καθαρή  :Lol: .

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Σε σχεδόν όμοια μοντέλα βλέπω μπροστά από την πόρτα και στην δεξιά γωνία περιλαμβάνουν έναν διακόπτη; Δοκίμασε να χτυπήσεις αιφνίδια τον διακόπτη μόνο , μην χρησιμοποιήσεις βαριοπούλα .

----------


## vtsotras

Λοιπόν παλληκάρια το καλώδιο της παροχής που φεύγει απο την κουζίνα είχε λασκάρει . Το έσφιξα κ την δοκίμασα με πολλές μπουνιές δεν έκανε κιχ. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για το χρόνο σας . Ελπίζω να γελάσαμε κ λίγο . 

ΥΓ Δεν έριξα κλωτσιές . Βρε μήπως ήθελε !!!!

----------


## nyannaco

Αρα δεν χρειάζεσαι πλέον τεχνικό, αλλά ορθοπεδικό  :Biggrin:

----------


## Panoss

> την δοκίμασα με πολλές μπουνιές δεν έκανε κιχ.


Όλα μισά τα κάνεις ρε Βασίλη. Το πλήρες τεστ περιλαμβάνει:
-μπουνιές
-κλωτσιές
-κεφαλιές
(-καρατιές αν είναι απο-ανατολίτικης προέλευσης)

----------

